# Golden too excited with other people and dogs!



## Chackan (Jul 22, 2014)

Hey there!

Just joined the forums yesterday and I'm already nagging you guys 

So my 11 month old (almost 1 year) Golden, Bongo, has this behaviour that is starting to really worry us.

He is much too excited with other people and dogs! He is very responsive at home and outside, he does almost every trick we try to teach him, we even let him go off leash (only in certain reserved areas) and he is great.

But if another person or dog shows up he just:

- While on a leash starts pulling and looks like to be in absolute NEED to get to the other person/dog! Seriously, he looks like a dog that is brutally beat up at home (of course this is not what happens! he is like a second child to us!) and wants to run away from us! 

- While off leash he gets completely deaf and runs over to whichever it is (dog or person).

I wish I have some recording of his behaviour to show :| 

Is this normal? I know that Goldens are very fond of other people or animals, but this guy really REALLY shows it! 

Other than this I have absolutely NO complaints or worries! He is wonderful. But he already was bitten by a dog that didn't like his fast approach, but still the guy won't learn his lesson and I'm worried that he could get into worse trouble with a bigger and aggressive dog :|

P.S. We have him in a training school since he was 6 months old. The trainer said we should consider neutering (I think this is the word).

Help?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

"11 month old" that explains it lol!

I got Red a gentle leader head halter so if he pulled or jumped at the dog or person, it corrected. Eventually he just learned he couldn't do it.
My trainer also suggested a quick water bottle spritz in his face if he was doing that, or a one time rattle of a can with pennies in it (not so sure about using that one?)

So what I did for a long time with Rem.... I would have him leashed ONLY because once he gets the people, he has won. He has gotten his reward. I would not let him near anyone AT ALL until he calmed down. Then we would take a step and stop again if we had to until he was calm. Point being, he gets no acknowledgment (not even a look) from the person until he is calm. I would snap the leash around and walk away if needed so he learned he only got to walk toward them if he was being behaved.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aussieresc (Dec 30, 2008)

This is absolutely typical of many Goldens. Until this is under control he should not be off leash as many dogs do not appreciate that behavior, nor do many people. You need to determine his threshold and work on getting his attention at that distance. Once he is consistently attending to you at that distance then you can move a little closer. Baby steps are what is needed to work on this.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Golden*



Chackan said:


> Hey there!
> 
> Just joined the forums yesterday and I'm already nagging you guys
> 
> ...


Sounds to me like he is a normal Golden, but I wouldn't let him off leash at all. As far as for walking, I would try the pet safe harness. My neighbor uses this on her two Goldens and they no longer pull and their walks are pleasant!!

http://www.petsafe.net/easywalk


----------



## gldnboys (Mar 15, 2012)

Bongo is still very young, and that degree of excitement is normal. Definitely don't let him off the leash for now, as he'll just learn that it's okay for him to run up to anyone and everyone, and you don't want him to continue practising that behaviour. As aussieresc mentioned above, you'll need to work with him at a distance where he'll still pay attention to you and work for treats (take along high-value treats whenever you're out and about with him). Don't let him pull you over to anyone - again, this is giving him the opportunity to practise that behaviour, and he'll only think it's okay or even good to behave that way as long as it gets him where he wants to be. It will take time, maybe even a lot of time, but be patient and above all, remain calm so as not to hype him up more. 

I really don't think this has anything to do with his being intact, and neutering is not likely to make any difference, IMO. People often think of neutering as a cure-all for typical adolescent problems, but really, most of those issues are common in many adolescent dogs, whether intact or altered.


----------



## gldnboys (Mar 15, 2012)

Chackan said:


> . He is very responsive at home and outside, he does almost every trick we try to teach him, we even let him go off leash (only in certain reserved areas) and he is great.
> 
> But if another person or dog shows up ...


I just wanted to add that it sounds like you're on the right track, if he's following your commands outdoors. The next step would be having him do those commands, tricks, whatever when there's another person or dog in the vicinity, but way far away so you'll still be able to maintain focus. If you're not able to keep his attention, move further away if possible, or file that info away and try it from further away next time. Try different venues as well: just outside your house at first (or even on your driveway), then in the park when there isn't much going on.... Work very gradually up to the stage where he'll consistently follow your commands in different places, and then gradually up the level of distractions as well. Ideally you would want to keep him under threshold, but anytime you lose his focus and are unable to reestablish it, that'll be a sign that you need to go back and make things easier for him.

Keep it up with the classes - that'll really help as well.


----------

